# Sesame Seeds; Where do you keep them?



## Corey123 (May 24, 2008)

Where do you keep your sesame seeds stored?

Years ago, I used to keep them with the other spices. But after several months, they ended up becoming rancid and horrible smelling.

Until I was told by someone that in order to keep sesame seeds over an indefinite period, the best place to keep them is in the freezer. So that is where they're kept.

This way, the oil that's in them won't ever spoil, keeping them fresh and dry.

And they DO last a long time there! I only take them out when I use them in a recipe.

I also keep the sesame oil in the fridge to keep it fresh as well.


----------



## Chopstix (May 24, 2008)

In the freezer, along with all nuts and seeds, and flour.  I vacuum pack nuts that I know I will keep for months, otherwise while they don't go rancid, they acquire freezer smell.


----------



## Corey123 (May 24, 2008)

I also vacuum seal nuts.

I just did that with some walnuts and they are in the fridge.


----------



## Caine (May 26, 2008)

I keep mine in a the cellophane envelope and cardboard box they came in, but I buy them raw and toast them myself, so they last a really long time.


----------



## Finmar001 (May 27, 2008)

I always keep my sesame seeds in a closed jar in my kitchen cupboard


----------

